# Bitte warten Dialog



## Audio Anarchy (19. Nov 2008)

Hallo Forum, 

ich möchte in meiner Swing Applikation einen "Bitte warten" - Dialog anzeigen lassen, solange die Anwendung
E-Mails von meinem POP3 - Konto abruft. Wenn alle E-Mails abgerufen wurden, soll der Dialog geschlossen werden.
Leider friert mein Programm ein sobald der Dialog aufgerufen wird. 
Wie kann ich das Problem am Besten umgehen. Danke

Hier der Code:


```
private void checkMailActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                          
    busyLabel.setBusy(true);
    busyDialog.setSize(300, 130);
    busyDialog.setModal(true);
    busyDialog.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);

    // Get the size of the screen
    Dimension dim = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();

    // Determine the new location of the window
    int w = busyDialog.getSize().width;
    int h = busyDialog.getSize().height;
    int x = (dim.width - w) / 2;
    int y = (dim.height - h) / 2;

    // Move the window
    busyDialog.setLocation(x, y);
    busyDialog.setTitle("E-Mails abrufen");
    busyDialog.setVisible(true);   
    receive(popServer, popUser, popPassword);
    busyDialog.dispose();
}
```


----------



## Verjigorm (19. Nov 2008)

neuen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2008)

```
receive(popServer, popUser, popPassword);
```
Das muss in einen separaten Thread.[/code]


----------



## Audio Anarchy (19. Nov 2008)

Hab das jetzt so gelöst:


```
Thread t = new Thread() {

        @Override
        public void run() {

            receive(popServer, popUser, popPassword);
            busyDialog.dispose();

        }
    };

    t.start();
    busyDialog.setVisible(true);
```

Aber ein Problem hab ich noch. Ich bekomme folgende Exception.

Exception occurred during event dispatching:
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0

bei folgendem Aufruf:


```
busyDialog.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## Audio Anarchy (19. Nov 2008)

Ok, Problem hat sich erledigt. Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

